# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  is this ozito drill bit sharpener any good??

## wozzzzza

so this thing is a waste of time getting and trying?? https://www.bunnings.com.au/ozito-65...pener_p6290595

----------


## Uncle Bob

Dunno about that one but at only $24 maybe give it a shot and let us know. If it's crap, Bunnies will take it back.

----------


## havabeer

> so this thing is a waste of time getting and trying?? https://www.bunnings.com.au/ozito-65...pener_p6290595

  it has the word ozito in it. 
i will say no

----------


## wozzzzza

ive got some quite good ozito things that work just fine, they have their good products and bad ones.
i will give it a try probably see how it goes.

----------


## phild01

Sometime back Metrix advised of a good one if I can find it.  But cost a lot more.

----------


## wozzzzza

not really wanting a more expensive one, not gonna use it more than a few times a year probably.

----------


## phild01

https://www.renovateforum.com/f216/s...l-bits-100969/  https://www.totaltools.com.au/brands...er-360x-dd360x  https://www.justtools.com.au/brands/drill-doctor/

----------


## phild01

> not really wanting a more expensive one, not gonna use it more than a few times a year probably.

  I believe cheap ones fail to put in a cutting angle, grinds a flat angle instead.  I bought a box of bits (maybe about 100 all size bits) long ago from Bunnings for $25.  Best thing for replacing small diameter bits.  Larger bits I sharpen with a grinding wheel but that is tricky, but I find they often work better than some of the bits you get new.

----------


## Marc

I bought an ozito sharpener a few years ago and had to return it. it did not look as complicated as that one. Mine had one simple problem too slow motor and too soft grinding wheel. i managed to sharpen one drill bit. The next came out round. The wheel had a groove in it and that was the end of the contraption.
I then bought a Drill Doctor. Not cheap but the RR of the sharpeners. I did not pay the outrageous local price, but today thanks to Harvey Norman's lobbying, it would probably be uneconomical. 
I say don't buy it.
PS
Sharpening drill bits is not that hard using a bench grinder. Done it for decades. A bench grinder is very cheap, get a fine grade wheel and keep a tin of water next to it. And don't bother with anything <4mm

----------


## phild01

> Harvey Norman's lobbying, it would probably be uneconomical.

   The bugger got me for 77cents today.  His shop remains off-limits.

----------


## wozzzzza

working ok so far, sharpened 2 drill bits. will sharpen me chisel next time i use it.

----------


## chalkyt

I agree with Marc. Sharpening a drill by hand on a grinder isn't all that hard with a bit of practice. First job as an apprentice was to visit the tool setter in the factory where I worked and learn to sharpen drills. A bit like riding a bike... once you can do it you can do it. But make sure the wheel is dressed square as rounded, grooved wheels are no good.

----------


## Marc

Interesting how older bench grinder had an inbuilt guide to sharpen drill bits on their support, but they don't have that anymore.

----------


## METRIX

> Interesting how older bench grinder had an inbuilt guide to sharpen drill bits on their support, but they don't have that anymore.

  Cost cutting, or the grinder manufacturers also manufacture the drill sharpeners.  :Smilie:

----------

